# LDS Preparation Manual



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't looked at this in a couple years. Thought I'd give the link via Survival Mom, who was one of the first to introduce me to the world of prepping. Good stuff. The meat start on page 16. Prior to that is LDS religious stuff.

https://thesurvivalmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/LDS-Preparedness-Manual.pdf


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't know much about the LDS Cult but I guess I'd rather have a LDS person as a neighbor vs a jihadist islamist! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I once had a neighbor who was a devout LDS member. I couldn't ask for a better or more friendly neighbor. He was a dentist and never hit on us about his religious beliefs.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Annie, I never hung around the LSD guys in college, I was more of a vintage wine connoisseur.

Strangely, there's a survival cult called the LDS. I wonder how often those initials get mixed up...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a client in Utah that everyone who worked there were LDS.

I would always invite them out for the evening meal and usually a couple of employee would attend. The bill was always pretty low because they did not drink alcohol...or so I thought! 

Then one time I invited the staff out only 1 of them was able to go and oh boy was I taught a lesson! It was the owner's son...and Little Brigham Young Jr. drank everything in sight that night then asked me to promise not to tell his old man! 

Cracked me up! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I haven't looked at this in a couple years. Thought I'd give the link via Survival Mom, who was one of the first to introduce me to the world of prepping. Good stuff. The meat start on page 16. Prior to that is LDS religious stuff.
> 
> https://thesurvivalmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/LDS-Preparedness-Manual.pdf


And............... the SEQUEL!

http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/files/General/LDSPrep-V8.pdf


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And............... the SEQUEL!
> 
> http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/files/General/LDSPrep-V8.pdf


Thanks, but that requires a username and password.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's something I wished I'd thought of on page 85. I was downstairs in my food storage pantry and found a few cans that had some rust on top. I didn't realize it was that humid in there. I'm gonna have to do something about this. Has anyone done this? Which method is best?

"Preventing Exterior Corrosion of Canned Goods."

Some areas have diffi culty storing metal canned goods
for long periods of time. This is usually caused by high
humidity or exposure to salt in a marine environment.
If this is a problem, it is possible to extend the life of
metal cans by coating their outsides. I’ve seen this used
on boats here in Florida, especially when loading for
a long trip. There are at least fi ve methods that can be
used to do this, but for cans that require a can opener
only the paraffi n or mineral oil methods should be
used.

PARAFFIN METHOD: Using a double boiler,
paraffi n is melted and brushed on the clean, unrusted
cans. Be certain to get a good coat on all seams,
particularly the joints. If the can is small enough, it can
be dipped directly into the wax. Care must be taken to
not cause the labels to separate from the cans. Do not
leave in long enough for the can contents to warm.

MINERAL OIL METHOD: Use only food grade
or drug store (medicinal) mineral oil. Wipe down
the outside of each can with only enough oil to leave
a barely visible sheen. Paper labels will have to be
removed to wipe underneath with the contents written
on the outside beforehand with a marker or leave the
under label areas uncoated. Even with a barely visible
sheen of oil the cans will tend to attract dust so you will
need to wipe off the can tops before opening.


PASTE WAX METHOD: Combine 2-3 oz. of paste
or jelly wax with a quart of mineral spirits. Warm the
mixture CAREFULLY in its container by immersing
it in a larger container of hot water. DO NOT HEAT
OVER AN OPEN FLAME! Stir the wax/spirits
thoroughly until it is well mixed and dissolved. Paint
the cans with a brush in the same manner as above.
Place the cans on a wire rack until dry.
B: A light coating of ordinary spray silicone may be
used to deter rust. Spray lightly, allow to dry, wipe
gently with a clean cloth to remove excess silicone.


CLEAR COATING: A clear type of spray or brush 
on coating such as Rustoleum may be applied. This
is best suited for larger resealable cans, but will keep
them protected from corrosion for years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I'm going to make sure my wife sees that information from above. She does some canning, but not at this level. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I had a client in Utah that everyone who worked there were LDS.
> 
> I would always invite them out for the evening meal and usually a couple of employee would attend. The bill was always pretty low because they did not drink alcohol...or so I thought!
> 
> ...


I had a friend through La Leche League who was a Mormon. One of their favorite presents to give each other (some of them) were supermarket gift certificates. They're very practical people. I like that.

Growing up I knew a kid whose father answered the door to some Mormons. They asked if they could come in and share a little about their religion and the father said something like, 'Sure, and I'm a satanist, come right in and I'll share a little about my religion, too. Well, they took off faster than a toupee in a hurricane.

_So mean!!!! _ :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I'm going to make sure my wife sees that information from above. She does some canning, but not at this level. Thanks for the post!


Yeah, fortunately my canned meats all look good, it was just some store bought soups mostly. But now I'll have to double check everything.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> it was just some store bought soups mostly


Annie! I am shocked! You sand-bagged us? Oy, vey!

Girl, when I post a knife on the forum it's because I really both have and use the knife. No subterfuge, no borrowing another biker's knife, and every single one of those polished edges was done by my own hands!

You're my Christian hero! Before I take a 2x4 and open up some idiot's skull, I say to myself, "_Myself, would Annie do this_?" I then quiet those inner demons, realize you're always right, and then I take that self-same 2x4 and slam it across his shins...

Now I find that you're the head cheerleader for "_Annie's Must Be From Argentina Could Be LLama Fake Bovine Broth_."

I'll bet you're really the guy who used to date Annie! She was a saint!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Thanks, but that requires a username and password.


No problemo!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...e-prepper-e-library-thread-2.html#post1874757


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Girl, when I post a knife on the forum it's because I really both have and use the knife. No subterfuge, no borrowing another biker's knife, and every single one of those polished edges was done by my own hands!


Have you ever seen that movie, Edward Scissorhands?



> "_Annie's Must Be From Argentina Could Be LLama Fake Bovine Broth_."


Hey, if you're hungry enough. Sumthin's better than nothin'.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh, and by the way, @The Tourist, I'm not a saint. Lol! Not yet.... I had a kid ask me that at Sunday school and I told her, 'I'm working on it.' I'm not a saint, I'm a survivalist. Kind of self-interested that way, but I think it's legit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I haven't looked at this in a couple years. Thought I'd give the link via Survival Mom, who was one of the first to introduce me to the world of prepping. Good stuff. The meat start on page 16. Prior to that is LDS religious stuff.
> 
> https://thesurvivalmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/LDS-Preparedness-Manual.pdf


Thanks. They seem to have wrote the rules on food prepping. An old Mormon named Howard Ruff got me hooked with his paperback book in the 70s. How to survive the coming hard times. Learned a lot from that book.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy number one we are not a cult. Number two my church has backsliders just like every church. So to make the assumption that we all drink when by our selves I find offensive. And that is how I took it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Slippy number one we are not a cult. Number two my church has backsliders just like every church. So to make the assumption that we all drink when by our selves I find offensive. And that is how I took it.


Whatever, but it does take some heat off of us Southern Baptists!

For example, ever heard this one?
Why do you always take two Southern Baptists instead of one when going fishing?
Because if you take only one, he'll drink all your beer.
Now, "Mormon" can be used instead of "Southern Baptist!"
:vs_laugh:

It ain't much but I'll take it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunn said:


> Slippy number one we are not a cult. Number two my church has backsliders just like every church. So to make the assumption that we all drink when by our selves I find offensive. And that is how I took it.


No offense meant, @Gunn.

I was just passing on a true anecdote about a former client of mine in Salt Lake. I did not mean to infer that all LDS drank, or not drank...just exactly what I wrote, this one group of people did not until one of them did. And dang, that young man DRANK!

But I did say I'd rather have me some LDS neighbors didn't I?

Forgive me?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Whatever, but it does take some heat off of us Southern Baptists!
> 
> For example, ever heard this one?
> Why do you always take two Southern Baptists instead of one when going fishing?
> ...


We had some freinds in Texas who were staunch Baptists from Baylor in Waco. They invited us over for dinner one night along with a handful of other folks. No alcohol was invloved. Most of the people left immediately after dinner and it was just a few couples left. The lady of the house looked over at me and Mrs S and said, "Ready for a beer?".

Of course I said YES...and she directed me to the fridge in the garage and in the crisper section which was covered in foil, hid all the beer. Too funny yet true!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I was raised a Mormon. Born in the covenant, served a full-time mission, married in the temple, served as Eiders Quorum President, Young Men’s President (twice), even Ward Mission Leader. All while paying tens of thousands of dollars in “tithing” to the church. 

Then, I discovered that it was all bullshit. Prepping was really the only thing Mormonism taught me that wasn’t either a total lie or a complete waste of time. Stay away from that cult all costs. It can and will destroy your life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> We had some freinds in Texas who were staunch Baptists from Baylor in Waco. They invited us over for dinner one night along with a handful of other folks. No alcohol was invloved. Most of the people left immediately after dinner and it was just a few couples left. The lady of the house looked over at me and Mrs S and said, "Ready for a beer?".
> 
> Of course I said YES...and she directed me to the fridge in the garage and in the crisper section which was covered in foil, hid all the beer. Too funny yet true!


Then, we have the Muslims.
We have plenty of them who come to Rucker for helicopter training. They do here what would get them in really hot water there.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> No offense meant, @Gunn.
> 
> I was just passing on a true anecdote about a former client of mine in Salt Lake. I did not mean to infer that all LDS drank, or not drank...just exactly what I wrote, this one group of people did not until one of them did. And dang, that young man DRANK!
> 
> ...


Nothing to forgive. I had just gotten off a 12 hour shift. I am tired and just took it to personal. Sorry.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Don't know much about the LDS Cult but I guess I'd rather have a LDS person as a neighbor vs a jihadist islamist! :vs_closedeyes:


If you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia", you are set for life! They know somebody with every skill you might ever need and if you are fair with them, they are fair with you.

The guy we hired to frame M.T. Acres and do the outside construction (Mrs Inor and I did all the inside work ourselves) was LDS. I absolutely could not have chosen a better partner for that project! He and I got to be pretty good friends through the course of the build and I have called on him several times since our business relationship ended. He has always been able to turn me onto somebody that could do what I needed done. Sometimes my requests have been pretty far out of the mainstream too. I needed some odd steel parts custom fabricated for Mrs Inor's She Shack; I called Brad and he set me up with a guy from his Church that was able to build me EXACTLY what I needed.

They are never the cheapest. But they never promise more than they can deliver and they do absolute rock solid work.

Also, their religion is very much rooted in the founding documents of These United States. I think they believe the Declaration and the Constitution are actual documents from God, not unlike the tablets Moses brought down from the mountain. Hell Yeah! And they are taught by their Church to view those document as literally as most of us do here.

Mrs Inor wanted stone countertops for M.T. Acres. Once I got the cabinets built, I called Brad to ask for a recommendation for countertop people. He gave me the names of a husband and wife team from their Church. Mrs Inor went out and picked the stone she wanted and they came back with an estimate of a little north of $6000. When I came back with: "How much is it if I pay green cash with no receipt required?", the estimated dropped to about $2400.

They wanted half the money up front to start the job. I gave them the whole amount up front (with more than a little trepidation about whether we would be put on the back burner). We weren't. They came out exactly when they said they would and they did outstanding work.

I do not share their faith, but I absolutely LOVE Mormons! If this Republic is to survive, I think we all might be thanking the Mormons for pushing us over the finish line.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gunn said:


> Slippy number one we are not a cult. Number two my church has backsliders just like every church. So to make the assumption that we all drink when by our selves I find offensive. And that is how I took it.





Denton said:


> Whatever, but it does take some heat off of us Southern Baptists!
> 
> For example, ever heard this one?
> Why do you always take two Southern Baptists instead of one when going fishing?
> ...


You mean us Baptists have backsliders? Who woulda figured, huh? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ve done a lot of remodeling and restoration work for a family that are members of a LSD group, very nice people to work for, always paid, and are very into prepping, had on room in the basement with enough to support a family of four for several years, both parents are doctors.....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as mentioned many times

I have a ton of their Long Term Storage items

https://store.churchofjesuschrist.org/usa/en/food-storage-3074457345616678849-1


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Oh, and by the way, @The Tourist, I'm not a saint. Lol! Not yet.... I had a kid ask me that at Sunday school and I told her, 'I'm working on it.' I'm not a saint, I'm a survivalist. Kind of self-interested that way, but I think it's legit.


Well, if you are really good at this, I could use a touch of "survival," myself. Oy, vey, I hate being sick!

I'm on my second cup of yogurt, and when I push my beloved knives aside and grab for food, well, then I know I'm a tad under the weather.

BTW, as our "official saint," buff up your halo and get me healed. I'm tender in places that are just so wrong!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

In my neck of the woods we believe in the 3 B's (Beans, Bandaids and BULLETS). I personally have a years supply for me, wife and 3 grandkids. There are companies that specialize in a years supply at 2500 calories a day per person. I personally dip into something try it out and then replace it. I used the TVP in lieu of hamburger in spaghetti for two years before the wife discovered it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gunn said:


> In my neck of the woods we believe in the 3 B's (Beans, Bandaids and BULLETS).


Yikes, you're close to the posture of my compatriots! We have "the four B's." That being Beans, Babes, Bikes and Blades.

I found and married the best of the lot. Not only is my wife a big tall blonde, but this morning while I dosed, she let herself back into the bedroom. She reached to the top of her jewelry box and grabbed something.

When I sat up, she grinned and said, "I forgot my 'blade'..."

Yup, a liberal 17 year old high school girl when I met her. Now I believe she's more dangerous than most of my buddies!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I once had a neighbor who was a devout LDS member. I couldn't ask for a better or more friendly neighbor. He was a dentist and never hit on us about his religious beliefs.


I wanted to clarify a little more, so as to note that we had weekly interaction with this family and not silent neighbors. My daughter babysat for them most weekends while they caught a breather from their three small children. They paid her handsomely as a 15/16 year old at the time. He knew we were active in our local contemporary Baptist church, and never approached us about his faith where he served as an elder, however I did tell him I would like to hear about the basis from his worldview but they moved to Colorado for a work opportunity before that happened.

Yes, I'll stand for them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, if you are really good at this, I could use a touch of "survival," myself. Oy, vey, I hate being sick!
> 
> I'm on my second cup of yogurt, and when I push my beloved knives aside and grab for food, well, then I know I'm a tad under the weather.


Yogurt is probably very good for what ails you.

View attachment 101003
[/QUOTE]



> BTW, as our "official saint," buff up your halo and get me healed. I'm tender in places that are just so wrong!


My halo's crooked and it's got a bit of a dent in it, but prayers going up for you...Feel better!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Whatever, but it does take some heat off of us Southern Baptists!
> 
> For example, ever heard this one?
> Why do you always take two Southern Baptists instead of one when going fishing?
> ...


 Even the Blessed Mother told Christ they needed _more_ wine. ETA: bread and wine is holy food.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> If you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia", you are set for life! They know somebody with every skill you might ever need and if you are fair with them, they are fair with you.
> 
> The guy we hired to frame M.T. Acres and do the outside construction (Mrs Inor and I did all the inside work ourselves) was LDS. I absolutely could not have chosen a better partner for that project! He and I got to be pretty good friends through the course of the build and I have called on him several times since our business relationship ended. He has always been able to turn me onto somebody that could do what I needed done. Sometimes my requests have been pretty far out of the mainstream too. I needed some odd steel parts custom fabricated for Mrs Inor's She Shack; I called Brad and he set me up with a guy from his Church that was able to build me EXACTLY what I needed.
> 
> ...


Most are good I'm sure. Especially if you're one of them. But they've got their shady characters just like any religion. One of my best friends is Baptist, and her parents got sold a home by a group of them that was built in a bad spot. Out in Utah. It began to sink into the ground. Now the home has huge cracks in it and there's nothing they can do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Slippy number one we are not a cult. Number two my church has backsliders just like every church. So to make the assumption that we all drink when by our selves I find offensive. And that is how I took it.


Well not sure how others define a Christian Cult but I was taught any denomination's that rely on sources of Divine Inspiration outside of the Bible are cults. The theory is broken down along with each cults extracullricular suspected source of inspiration similar to this:
1. Roman Catholics (Traditions of the Church and Papal Utterances)
2. Jehovah's Wittnesses (Watchtower Bible Tract Society)
3. Mormonism (The Book of Mormon)
4. Seventh Day Adventists (Prophecies of Ellen White)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well not sure how others define a Christian Cult


Well, that's easy! I've been in several cults, in fact, I'm an officer of one!

I have been a long-time member of "_Our Lady of Perpetual Motion_."

It's a cult for those rabble-rousers who demand both religion and science.

You'll have to study popes of the 1950s when nuclear activities were at their crest.

VENERABLE POPE PIUS XII (1939-1958)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Even the Blessed Mother told Christ they needed _more_ wine. ETA: bread and wine is holy food.


Folks like to point out how others add or subtract from the Bible but I've never found a flawless denomination.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Folks like to point out how others add or subtract from the Bible but I've never found a flawless denomination.


Well I must say we certainly have our problems when it comes to the prelates.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, that's easy! I've been in several cults, in fact, I'm an officer of one!
> 
> I have been a long-time member of "_Our Lady of Perpetual Motion_."
> 
> ...


As long as your Biker Club dont use Easy Rider Magazine as a source of inspiration outside of the Bible...you should be good to go. Now for those who appreciate a good meld of religion and science..this is my go to guy. He says if you can lead a liberal rocket scientists through the first 9 Chapters of Genesis and give them a good scientific explanation..they are all down hill learning the other stuff. 
https://www.reasons.org/about/hugh-ross


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Folks like to point out how others add or subtract from the Bible but I've never found a flawless denomination.


Hear you on that. They all drive me nuts.lol. Salvaton hinges on our Relationship with Jesus...not the nutty denominaitons we might be part of. Unless you are part of the baptismal regeneration crowd..then you would need to get Baptized and not worry about the other stuff. l guess.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Folks like to point out how others add or subtract from the Bible but I've never found a flawless denomination.


I think God guides me. Let's say I have some problem, like whom I buried and when. I crack open to any facet of the Bible and just read the text. Try it. I'm going to try it again tonight.

Now, I did go to Wednesday night Bible classes held by our pastor, and my wife and I enjoyed the insight. I really didn't like the thin veneer of history and implied teachings of the next few pastors. I've been trying to drag myself back...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Annie Thanks for sharing "The LDS Preparedness Manual" with the forum. There is much to be gained from its use. I bought a copy of it a number of years ago. I have been a prepper and a Mormon for over 36 years and this book is worth anybody's time and attention regardless of their doctrinal belief. Thanks Annie you are the best!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a stong believing very good friend who swears by the random Bible passage look up method too. She opens it up anwwhere and puts her finger on passage. Usually something she had been needing to know about.Havent tried it yet but maybe this would be a good time to start it since it works for other folks. Thanks.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Gunn,

Perhaps the most diabolical thing about every successful cult that ever existed is/was their ability to blind their membership to the fact that they are/were, in fact, in a cult. 

Every cult member...every Scientologist, Jehovah’s Witness, and Mormon I’ve ever met is blind to that fact that their respective organization is considered by the world at large to be a cult.

The Mormon “Church” started life as racist, pseudo-Christian, quasi-Masonic polygamist cult by a 19th century con man and pedophile. It has evolved over the intervening years, but it’s still very much a cult. 

I’m just sayin’.

Charles


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Joe said:


> @Annie Thanks for sharing "The LDS Preparedness Manual" with the forum. There is much to be gained from its use. I bought a copy of it a number of years ago. I have been a prepper and a Mormon for over 36 years and this book is worth anybody's time and attention regardless of their doctrinal belief. Thanks Annie you are the best!


Thank you Joe!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

A relative of mine answered the door naked and invited them in. You might guess, they never returned.

I’m not that brave. I usually tell them up front what I think of the cult and try to convert them to Christianity. I too have no problems with return visits.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Preppermed said:


> A relative of mine answered the door naked and invited them in. You might guess, they never returned.
> 
> I'm not that brave. I usually tell them up front what I think of the cult and try to convert them to Christianity. I too have no problems with return visits.


Something to think about.

Back when I was a subdivision dweller, we would get a couple of Mormons on their mission at the door. I would throw them off their game by asking who they thought was the best Quarterback to lead BYU. Most of the time they'd get to arguing about Steve Young, Jim McMahon or Ty Detmer, all excellent quarterbacks, then I'd toss out Marc Wilson or Robbie Boscoe and BAM! the conversation would got down a rabbit hole.

Once I mentioned Steve Sarkisian and the two young me looked at each other in a "Who's That". Of course Sarkisian had a little run in with the bottle while he was coaching at USC ! )

(For the record, hands down its Detmer!)


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarkisian was great. That 96’ team was probably the best, most complete squad in BYU football history. Only an inexplicable loss to Washington (a game that particular BYU team would have won 9 out of 10 times), prevented them from going 15-0 and winning a second national championship.

I think Detmer was a great college QB, but he lacked the physical tools to be successful at the next level. I think Jim McMahon was the best QB that BYU has ever produced. Had he stayed healthy, I think he wins two more super bowls with the bears. 

It’s sad to see what has become of a once exceptional football program. The changing landscape of college football, lack of major conference affiliation, and apathy by BYU’s board of trustees has doomed BYU to football mediocrity for the foreseeable future. Sadly, BYU has become a volleyball school.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I haven't looked at this in a couple years. Thought I'd give the link via Survival Mom, who was one of the first to introduce me to the world of prepping. Good stuff. The meat start on page 16. Prior to that is LDS religious stuff.
> 
> https://thesurvivalmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/LDS-Preparedness-Manual.pdf


Wow thanks. Always heard that was a must have preppers hand book and that looks like the whole book. Never met a Mormon who wasnt nice folks. They do have a kinky theoogy..but so do various other Christian denominations and cults. I havent read the Book of Mormon at the risk of being struck dead..but havent heard about anything in it that could send a person to hell on what ever acts and/or omissions they promote. They are structured like social insurance. Similar to Jews and Masons. You got in the shorts they will feed you and give you a job etc. They just expect a faithful tithe in return which seems fair. Heard a Fundy Baptist preacher say..Fundy Baptists should do that. lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> Back when I was a subdivision dweller, we would get a couple of Mormons on their mission at the door. I would throw them off their game by asking who they thought was the best Quarterback to lead BYU. Most of the time they'd get to arguing about Steve Young, Jim McMahon or Ty Detmer, all excellent quarterbacks, then I'd toss out Marc Wilson or Robbie Boscoe and BAM! the conversation would got down a rabbit hole.
> 
> ...


We used to get them stopping by a lot and bulling around with them. Getting them to show the holy underwear is fun. Fortunately I have some copies of old pics of all the devil worshiping symbols on the Temple. That usually makes them want to change the subject to BYU Football. If you really want them to go ask them if they think Joseph Smith was a "real" prophet. If the answer yes or no they will be impaled. Sorta like pawn fork n chess. We apparenty made the do not contact list. 
https://lifeafter.org/symbols-of-the-occult-on-the-mormon-temples/


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Bigwheel,

The Mormon Church doesn’t give poor members jobs. They will sometimes give down on their luck members food from the bishop’s storehouse (usually for a very finite period of time), and some bishops will pay a member’s rent or mortgage for a month or two while that member attempts get back in their feet (most Bishops won’t do this, though), but that’s about as much as the church will ever do for its members. 

There was a time when the church employed some of its senior and needy members to clean churches and do landscaping around its buildings, but “the brethren” have since halted that practice. Cleaning and maintenance of its thousands of buildings is now performed by members without any form of compensation whatsoever. They expect members to give up their weekends to do unpaid “service”. 

Members of the Mormon church are commanded to pay a full tithe (10% of their gross earnings) even if that means they must forgo things like life insurance, or saving for retirement. I know people who have given the church hundreds of thousands of dollars over the coarse of their lives, only to be told that the church couldn’t help them during their time of desperate financial need. 

For instance, my best friend’s elderly mother recently lost her home when her husband died unexpectedly. She had failed to save enough to see her through her golden years, and she had let her husband’s life insurance policy lapse because she felt obligated to continue to pay her tithing instead. The church has done absolutely nothing to help her. 

There is nothing “fair” about what the LDS Church does to its members. It steals two full years of its young men’s lives, it extorts thousands of hours of every member’s time each year, and it demands 10% of its member’s income for life. All under false pretenses (claiming to be god’s one true church on earth). Make no mistake, the LDS Church is a pernicious cult that exploits its members without conscience.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Charles Martel said:


> Make no mistake, the LDS Church is a pernicious cult that exploits its members without conscience.


They are just one church out of many. I was raised Catholic (until I discovered Harleys) and they had "financial drives" for any whim under the sun. We had widows guilt tripped into buying ever more luxury for popes, who are more like pimps if you ask me.

I think the Klan is more honest, at least they have the good sense to cover their faces in shame...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> Bigwheel,
> 
> The Mormon Church doesn't give poor members jobs. They will sometimes give down on their luck members food from the bishop's storehouse (usually for a very finite period of time), and some bishops will pay a member's rent or mortgage for a month or two while that member attempts get back in their feet (most Bishops won't do this, though), but that's about as much as the church will ever do for its members.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately most of the same can be said of most denominations and "nondenominational" churches.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Charles Martel said:


> Bigwheel,
> 
> The Mormon Church doesn't give poor members jobs. They will sometimes give down on their luck members food from the bishop's storehouse (usually for a very finite period of time), and some bishops will pay a member's rent or mortgage for a month or two while that member attempts get back in their feet (most Bishops won't do this, though), but that's about as much as the church will ever do for its members.
> 
> ...


I think I got you figured out. Some of the things you are saying is just plain nonsense. I was not born or raised in the church. So don't try the cult crap. But I have found that just about all of the people that carry on like you and have had the alleged callings you say you had were kicked out of the church. So what did you do? Because you just carry on way to much. I have friends who have had their name dropped from the rolls. The only ones to carry on like you are the ones who did something horrible. Just curious.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Gunn,

Nope. I was a tithe paying, temple recommend holding member (a young men’s president at the time) in very good standing until the day I could no longer pretend that I believed the church’s sheer asshattery. From a “worthiness” standpoint, I could pass a temple recommend interview with flying colors to this day. 

If I appear angry it’s only because I discovered that I had been lied to my entire life by those I trusted the most. I was defrauded out of two full years of my life and tens of thousands of dollars of my fortune. I have every right to be upset. 

Seriously, man. Take a step back and look at your beliefs. You believe that the Garden of Eden is/was in Daviess County Missouri, that God lives on a planet that orbits a star called Kolob, that Native Americans are really “Lamanites”...displaced Jews that fled the holy lands during biblical times, that the Book of Mormon is literally the historical record of the ancient inhabitants of this continent, that dark skin is a curse from god, that people of African descent were less valiant in the pre-existence and had to be punished in this life with black skin, that God told Jospeh Smith to marry 14 year old girls (as well as other men’s wives), that God’s one true church was restored by a convicted con-man and banking scammer. For Christ’s sake, you believe that people enter heaven by exchanging freemasonic signs and tokens! 🤣


Seriously, man...this is why the church is widely regarded as a cult by the world at large. This is why activity rates have fallen below 30 percent church wide, and convert retention rates are in the teens. People aren’t leaving the church in record numbers because they want to “sin”, or because they’ve been excommunicated. They’re leaving because the church is Scientology level crazy, and rational, sane people don’t believe it anymore. 

I wasted most of my life serving a false god and a false religion. I would be remiss if I didn’t warn people, if I didn’t tell the truth about the cult that fleeced me for the better part of 35 years whenever the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Gunn, 

Also, what (specifically) have I said that is nonsense? Apologists always make sweeping statements like that, but when pinned down can’t say where I’m in error. Everything I’ve said is completely factual.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Bigwheel,
> 
> The Mormon Church doesn't give poor members jobs. They will sometimes give down on their luck members food from the bishop's storehouse (usually for a very finite period of time), and some bishops will pay a member's rent or mortgage for a month or two while that member attempts get back in their feet (most Bishops won't do this, though), but that's about as much as the church will ever do for its members.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for some first hand scoop to replace some of the rumors around that group. Sounds like socialism in action. What are some of their doctrines and dogmas which could land a person in hell if they followed em? Know the Fundy Baptists claim they have a different gospel based on works...and sorta rule them out at Christians at all. I sorta lean toward them being a Christian Cult..along with the Jehovas Witnesses etc. as I think somebody else suggested. 
[Search domain reasonsforjesus.com/christianity-vs-mormonism-debate-the-trinity-the-gospel/] https://reasonsforjesus.com/christianity-vs-mormonism-debate-the-trinity-the-gospel/
The Gospel of Mormonism is not the same Gospel as Christianity. The Book of Mormon teaches: " for we know that it is by grace that we are saved, after all we can do." (2 Nephi 25:23) Visit the sick, feed the needy, be baptized, obey the commandments, do ALL that you can, and THEN jesus will supply the rest to you through faith. The Bible ...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Bigwheel,

If you are a believer in Biblical Christianity, then you would probably conclude that the Mormon temple initiatory and endowment ceremonies are mockeries of the gospel of Jesus Christ and would land one in Hell. 

When Mormons go through the temple, they are required to remove their clothing and cover themselves with only a thin sheet like covering. They are then anointed (touched) at various locations on their bodies (including the inner thigh) by a temple worker performing the right. One is then dressed in “the garment of the holy priesthood”, which has freemasonic symbols (the compass and the square) emblazoned over the right and left breast. These “garments” are the holy underwear that people hear/talk about. One then gets dressed in all white temple clothing in order to participate in the endowment ceremony. 

During the temple endowment ceremony, Initiates learn and then exchange signs and tokens (handshakes and gestures) which are identical to freemasonic signs and tokens. These signs and tokens will allegedly be used to enter the presence of god in the next life. 

Mormons also swear oaths of loyalty to the church in the temple. Throughout most of the church’s history, the endowment ceremony contained an oath to avenge the blood of the prophet Joseph Smith. Until the 1990’s, Mormons also performed what were called “penalties”, wherein members mimed having their throats slit and their entrails cut out,
a physical threat to prevent initiates from revealing the signs, tokens, and oaths that they had received. 

At the end of the ceremony, select individuals (usually couples) kneel around an alter and chant the words “Pay Lay Ale” three times. It has since been changed to “oh god, hear the words of my mouth”. 

It’s all incredibly cultish. These rituals alone make Mormonism a non-Christian sect in my mind. 

There’s much, much more...including the church’s youth interview practices wherein children as young as 12 years old are taken behind closed doors by an unvetted adult male and asked pointed questions about their “worthiness”, specifically their “chastity”. These interviews are often extremely graphic in nature. I am convinced many bishops would be jailed if state governments knew what was going on in these words me on one, behind closed door meetings with minors.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Gunn,
> 
> Nope. I was a tithe paying, temple recommend holding member (a young men's president at the time) in very good standing until the day I could no longer pretend that I believed the church's sheer asshattery. From a "worthiness" standpoint, I could pass a temple recommend interview with flying colors to this day.
> 
> ...


Would you mind a person swiping your narrative? Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, so who's actually *reading *the prep manual in the OP?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Bigwheel,

Not at all.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, so who's actually *reading *the prep manual in the OP?


Right, that's what this thread is all about: preparedness Mormon style. let's not go too far afield, people. Please and thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> They are just one church out of many. I was raised Catholic (until I discovered Harleys) and they had "financial drives" for any whim under the sun. We had widows guilt tripped into buying ever more luxury for popes, who are more like pimps if you ask me.
> 
> I think the Klan is more honest, at least they have the good sense to cover their faces in shame...


Ouch.

Domine Iesu, dimitte nobis debita nostra, salva nos ab igne inferiori, perduc in cælum omnes animas, præsertim eas, quæ misericordiæ tuæ maxime indigent.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Annie, if I'm correct, you're quoting The Lady of Fatima. Sorry, but my Latin is several decades behind me.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve read the manual and I have a copy. It’s a good resource for a beginning prepper. I’ve also purchased some cases of their long term food storage items. Their prices and shipping are cheap. Regardless of their religious beliefs, why not take advantage of their prepping knowledge and food stuffs?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Annie, if I'm correct, you're quoting The Lady of Fatima. Sorry, but my Latin is several decades behind me.


The Fatima Prayer: "O my Jesus, forgive us our sins, save us from the fires of hell, and lead all souls to Heaven, especially those in most need of Thy Mercy".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, so who's actually *reading *the prep manual in the OP?


I am and it's very sobering, because I still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Charles Martel said:


> Gunn,
> 
> Also, what (specifically) have I said that is nonsense? Apologists always make sweeping statements like that, but when pinned down can't say where I'm in error. Everything I've said is completely factual.


First lets start out with the easiest, I have NEVER been commanded to pay a tithe. Young men have two years of their lives stolen? I never saw one person forced to go on a mission. The church does not have an employment agency? Not in the true sense of the word, but when I had my company, I went to the church and gave people jobs and they worked for me until I sold the company. The church does not give a helping hand? I have worked several times in the Bishops store, I guess those people who came in and got food would agree with you? Will they support you financially? No, I would not either. It is to help people not support them. I have been a member of several religions and have never seen one do any of this. The widow lost her home? Where was the son when this was going on? Why was he not helping her? Is that not the Christ Like thing to do? What is wrong with Service? Other churches I belong to did the same thing, maybe not call it a calling, but I scrubbed toilets mopped floors etc for no compensation in the name of service. I could go on and on. If it wasn't for the LDS Church, I would probably be either dead or in prison. Now I did not join this forum to discuss theology, so this will be the last time I visit this thread. BUT I will pray for you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> First lets start out with the easiest, I have NEVER been commanded to pay a tithe. Young men have two years of their lives stolen? I never saw one person forced to go on a mission. The church does not have an employment agency? Not in the true sense of the word, but when I had my company, I went to the church and gave people jobs and they worked for me until I sold the company. The church does not give a helping hand? I have worked several times in the Bishops store, I guess those people who came in and got food would agree with you? Will they support you financially? No, I would not either. It is to help people not support them. I have been a member of several religions and have never seen one do any of this. The widow lost her home? Where was the son when this was going on? Why was he not helping her? Is that not the Christ Like thing to do? What is wrong with Service? Other churches I belong to did the same thing, maybe not call it a calling, but I scrubbed toilets mopped floors etc for no compensation in the name of service. I could go on and on. If it wasn't for the LDS Church, I would probably be either dead or in prison. Now I did not join this forum to discuss theology, so this will be the last time I visit this thread. BUT I will pray for you.


Cheers. I'm not saying I believe any Mormon doctrines, but it's not great when someone tries to tear down what you've got. Better to offer them something better.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Chiefster,

That’s fine. Use whatever resources work for you. Be aware of the LDS church’s game, though. Like all cults, everything the church does is calculated to either exert further control over its current membership, or to attract new members. 

You may think it’s offering inexpensive canned food and prepping supplies to the public out of the goodness of its heart, but I can assure you that it’s not. I’m telling you as somebody who once put on a white shirt and tie and talked people into joining the LDS Church...it always has an angle.

Never give the church or a church member your information. As somebody who served a full-time proselytizing mission for the church (I spent three years as the missionary leader for my local congregation, too), trust me when I tell you that you will never, ever be able to get off their lists once you are on them. 

I know it seems harmless to take advantage of the church’s resources, or to even toy with LDS Missionaries, but interaction with the church and its members can have serious unforeseen consequences for you and your family. I have watched the church divide families, destroy marriages, and wreck lives first hand. 

Buy their cheap canned food, but don’t ever let them in your home. Don’t let them get in your wife’s, or in your children’s ears. They are like vampires...they will seduce you then slowly drain the very life from your veins.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Gunn,

You either don't know your own church's doctrines or you're consciously and intentionally lying to the good and trusting people of this forum. I strongly suspect the latter. Like most Mormons, you're so accustomed to lying to yourself that you have no hesitation whatsoever lying to others. You have no integrity.

Tithing is very much a commandment for ALL members of the LDS Church. It is a LAW, just as the Ten Commandments are LAW to biblical Christians and Jews.

Just to be clear, here is an excerpt from the LDS official Church's policy regarding tithing, found on its own website.

"...God's people followed the LAW of tithing anciently; through modern prophets, God restored this LAW once again to bless his children. To fulfill this COMMANDMENT, church members give one-tenth of their income to the lord through his church."

Here's the link should you want to read it for yourself.

https://www.churchofjesuschrist.org/study/manual/gospel-topics/tithing?lang=eng

You know damn well that you can't remain a member in good standing if you don't pay a full tithe (10% of one's income). You cannot obtain or keep a temple recommend, you cannot attend temple weddings or sealings, and you cannot hold major church callings, either.

Moreover, every adult Mormon must attend a "tithing settlement" meeting with their Bishop in order to confirm that one is actually paying a full tithe.

For Christ's sake, Gunn...you can't go to the Celestial Kingdom (super VIP Mormon Heaven, for those of you who don't know) without being temple endowed...and you can't become temple endowed without paying your tithing.

Are you really trying to pretend that young Mormon men aren't forced to go on missions? That's among the most ridiculous lies I have EVER heard. Every president of the church since Gordon B. Hinckley has stated in no unclear language that god expects every worthy young man to serve a full-time
Mission for the church. Thousands of young LDS men are shamed, guilted, bribed, or otherwise coerced into serving a mission for the LDS Church every single year.

I was one of these young men. I had no interest in serving a mission when I turned 19, but my parents and my local bishop had other ideas. At my bishop's request, my parents threatened to kick me out of their house, stop helping me finance college, and have my brother-in-law fire me from my job if I didn't serve a mission. I didn't serve willingly, and my story isn't/wasn't unique. There is tremendous social, cultural, and familial pressures placed on young mormon men to serve two year missions. Better than half of the young men I served with would have rather been just about anywhere else. I'd have never served if I'd had any choice whatsoever.

The rest of your ramblings just reinforce what I already said. The church will give members food from the bishop's storehouse, usually for a short time. But that is the extent of their generosity. And the church absolutely does not give members jobs.

Like I said, man. You're either an unabashed liar, or you don't know your religion well enough to disagree with those who do.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, you finally did it. You now have me on the side of a derelict's point of view. Here's the reason.

First and foremost, I am an American. When it comes to the rights of individuals I think of the soldiers. Oh, not the veterans that first might come to mind, but the soldiers of the Revolutionary War. You know, the fighting men with a dirt-poor farm, going dead broke over British Taxes and whose idea of "peace and tranquility" was a lousy cup of overpriced tea. Oy, vey, and many of us complain while languishing in central heating.

I never liked to ride a motorcycle in the cold--Revere and Dawes did it while wondering if anyone was going to be shot! I cannot imagine their courage at facing rows of Red Coats. I went out in public yesterday with SW snub. With five shots in the cylinder and another five in an HKS reloading device I can put ten deadly rounds in the air in less than a minute. I wonder what "The Sons of Liberty" would have thought of that! Probably sorcery!

So now it comes to opinions, experience and writing style. I point out Common Sense written by Thomas Paine. Now, here is an oxymoron, there were many more British subjects living on our eastern coast than those who considered themselves 'American citizens.' We seem to always forget about the men who began southern plantations, delighted by acquiring the large vast of British and French land for almost nothing.

My point? We are a country built and bred on chronic complainers, those with ignorant and newfangled ideas, and country hicks who would drop you with a mini-ball for even mentioning "The Crown."

There is a question and a repudiation over "religion," which might surprise many of you to be underwritten in our 1st Amendment guarantees. In that regard, let me address the author.

*Welcome to the forum*. Continue to express your rights and opinions on diverse and differing topics. Your stance may be foreign to many of us, but your right to aver that opinion has long since been paid for by the sacrifices of many Americans.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, guys, you finally did it. You now have me on the side of a derelict's point of view. Here's the reason.
> 
> First and foremost, I am an American. When it comes to the rights of individuals I think of the soldiers. Oh, not the veterans that first might come to mind, but the soldiers of the Revolutionary War. You know, the fighting men with a dirt-poor farm, going dead broke over British Taxes and whose idea of "peace and tranquility" was a lousy cup of overpriced tea. Oy, vey, and many of us complain while languishing in central heating.


If the founding fathers could have seen the way we're taxed today, and also the mess we've made of everything they sacrificed for they may have seriously wondered if the war was at all worth it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back to the subject. Here's an interesting tidbit, p.83:



> HOW DO I GET THE ODOR OUT
> OF PICKLE BUCKETS?
> I've had fairly good luck doing it in the following
> way. As vinegar is the primary smell in pickles and it's
> ...


That reminds me; as a kid I worked briefly as a waitress in a local hamburger joint. They had this big barrel of pickles in the kitchen and we had to fill up a small bowl full and bring them to the tables for customers. At night I'd come home smelling like pickles. Ugh. I couldn't stand it. I quit and went to work in a flower shop shortly thereafter.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> If the founding fathers could have seen the way we're taxed today, and also the mess we've made of everything they sacrificed for they may have seriously wondered if the war was at all worth it.


Well, Annie, I have some experience in this regard.

In the world we live in, there are numerous clueless, unskilled and outright stupid egotists who claim a birthright to all of the food on their plate--and half of yours. Oh, you can read the Gettysburg Address to them in flawless Iberian Spanish, but an idiot is always going to be an idiot. Many times these posers can become your supervisors (or elected officials) who honestly believe you work for them, not vice versa.

During these times some pretenders must be exposed or they will succeed in bankrupting the entire corporation. During my late 30s I had the misfortune to work for a Madison company called "Teleconnect" whose claim to fame was hiring the worst sales managers on the isthmus. To make matters worse, the husband of the company just liked to play, and his wife (my boss) had to underwrite his inane orders as we tried to make a profit. The last sales manager thought that keeping the owner amused was part of his job.

Ultimately, I got the sales manager's sorry butt fired.

So here's the point. The "business" of business is often those standards and commodities that go unseen by most employees, and hopefully most clients. For example, both myself and a fellow biker were hired by this owner to guard the facility all night and armed to keep unknown employees from looting the place. That's right, I was almost paid for shooting a thief for stealing telephone parts.

This is the world, unseen and unwanted. If an upper echelon employee goes out of town on business--and has to hand me his expenses--it's best to ask, "_Okay, now where's your expense report for hookers_?" If one salesman gets invited to another salesman's territory, especially if it's in another state, there will be hookers. And I'm not going to subsidize or trade his foolishness for my job performance.

My dad became the only senior departmental manager not a family employee. And he did it without drinking, smoking or carousing for women. He was hired by the company's original owner and inventor and ultimately had to report to the owner's son--who literally knew nothing about the business. I remember the phone call my dad got concerning his pending retirement. I was shocked to find out that in an entire board of directors no one knew just how the business was handled! They wanted to make my dad stay another year or two! Yikes, was I naïve!

It would be great if every company was as innocent and honest as the commercials they run on TV. They are not. It's the reason I work for myself. I've seen multi-national companies run from the inside, and it makes me want to work for the mob...


----------

